# Esox-Frog Complete



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is the Esox-Frog prototype assembled. I am by no means a photographer, and it appears that some dust attached to the bait during assembly. 

The rattle chambers are even louder with the final coats on, and the two body sections make a loud clanking. None the less, here is the assembled bait.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

that is one beefcake of a bait! I like the cross section and it looks like it will have great action. Cool metal lip too. Let us know how it swims and when it gets tooth marks. Cool bait!


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words James, I hope to get it beat up in the next couple of days.

MS


----------



## Minivin5 (Dec 17, 2008)

That lure looks sweet!! Did you fashion the lips yourself?? The LMB down here would crush that for sure


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

thats a nice looking bait


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks guys,

I purchased the lip from Stamina.

MS


----------



## BruceKY (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice! That will call them in for sure.


----------

